
Serval Mesh: P2P communication app for disaster zones - synchronise
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-05-16/mobile-phone-app-to-create-emergency-network-wins-acclaim/7413482
======
smarx007
[https://github.com/servalproject/batphone](https://github.com/servalproject/batphone)

------
ionwake
Ive tried to contact these dudes multiple times to offer to help with the
iphone version and they dont even bother to reply. :(

